

Google Quietly Laying Off Engineers - gibsonf1
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-quietly-laying-off-engineers/8513/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Looks like the discussion is over at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=473114>

Better head over there ...

------
tontoa4
18 hour workdays for some engineers? Seems like it'd be hard to keep morale
up.

